# Corky advice...



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Been fishing for quite some time now but we have just begun fishing with the Corky. I have read quite a few reviews on fishing with the Corky but given the experts on this site, I wanted to ask you...

What is the most effective way to work the Corky? What recommendations do you have that will help me land a big trout ? 

JJ


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am no expert, but I caught my first few corky trout last summer and fall. 

The trick for me first is you have to use the Corky and Corky only. When you go wading just bring Corky's. If you want to switch it up switch from the original to fat boy to devil. Do not bring your other lures!!! It took me a few trips to finally do this. It also took me a while to get the hang of working them and finally started to pluck out a few trout here and there. The biggest trout I have caught was a 24 1/2" trout. They are great lures, but honestly you have to put in the time! 

I will let the true experts give you the technique answers!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Been fishing for quite some time now but we have just begun fishing with the Corky. I have read quite a few reviews on fishing with the Corky but given the experts on this site, I wanted to ask you...
> 
> What is the most effective way to work the Corky? What recommendations do you have that will help me land a big trout ?
> 
> JJ


Twitch,,,twitch,,,twitch,,Pause,,,pause,,,twitch ,,,,twitch,,,,twitch,,,,,,,pause.
and dont forget your catch2000 mirrolures,,a nice compliment to any Corky throwers tackle box.
Wade slow and maintain your confidence,,, Big trout fishing is a slow ,,,all day grind somtimes ,,and you get rewarded with a monster if your patient enough.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

HonkyFin said:


> Twitch,,,twitch,,,twitch,,Pause,,,pause,,,twitch ,,,,twitch,,,,twitch,,,,,,,pause.
> and dont forget your catch2000 mirrolures,,a nice compliment to any Corky throwers tackle box.
> Wade slow and maintain your confidence,,, Big trout fishing is a slow ,,,all day grind somtimes ,,and you get rewarded with a monster if your patient enough.


Good advice here...if you are using the top water version (it has been a while since I have fished the bays) you want a side to side motion out of the lure to imitate a wounded mullet. The way it was described by the person that taught me years ago in Laguna Madre was "it is like beating a drum"...then pausing...and so on. I would rather spend all day waiting for a desent trout than catching a bunch of smaller ones.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Me personally, the first thing to do is go get some more Corkys from Paul since the scumbags in Channelview lifted my new tackle bag out of the bed of my truck.
Second, I concur with the advice mentioned above.

Does anybody know Pauls inventory status? I might make a run to see him.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live but I ordered some from Johnnie's (979-234-3517) because I heard inventory was low at Paul's (Paul is the one that recommended I call Johnnie's). Johnnie's shipped them and I received them in two days. They had a ton of inventory when I called. Hope this helps.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

I went to Pauls last week and he had a decent amount of inventory. Seen it better, seen it worse. I'm sure a lot can change in a week though.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does Johnnies have a catolog of some kind or just tell him to send the hottest items?
Where is Johnnies at?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

You can go to the Corky website www.corkybandl.com and there is a color guide. Just write down the numbers you want and call Johnnie's...they will check by number as opposed to the color. I believe Johnnie's is in Eagle Lake. I called them and ordered but you can also call and check on their inventory...they send someone to Paul's regularly to purchase a ton of product. The guys at Johnnie's are as nice and as helpful as they come. I highly recommend.

On the flip side...I called Paul last week so there might be a change in his inventory as well. A phone call to both might be your best bet!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Does anybody know Pauls inventory status? I might make a run to see him.


Talked to him today and he is out of pearl and pink fat boys, but has them in the regular and has a pretty good stock of floaters. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> I'm not sure where you live but I ordered some from Johnnie's (979-234-3517) because I heard inventory was low at Paul's (Paul is the one that recommended I call Johnnie's). Johnnie's shipped them and I received them in two days. They had a ton of inventory when I called. Hope this helps.


Thank you very much I have been looking for months to get some. BandL is not open when I have time.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

How does Johnnie do payments? Is a credit card number given to him secured? Nothing to worry about?
That beats driving either direction from Katy. FM 529 & Fry rd. area.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

KylesKenner2 said:


> How does Johnnie do payments? Is a credit card number given to him secured? Nothing to worry about?
> That beats driving either direction from Katy. FM 529 & Fry rd. area.


I gave mine over the phone so it's not to secure. Never had a problem before taking orders over the phone, and I wanted these pretty bad.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Contrary to popular belief, there are times when you want to jerk the heck out of a corky, especially a Fatboy. I work mine fast, probably more often than I work it slow.

Also, make sure that the wire doesn't get bent out of shape. It has to be "right" to get the proper action. With a Fatboy, you want it perfectly straight. You DO NOT want it jumping out of the water during your retrieve. You want it to stay submerged.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

irbjd said:


> Talked to him today and he is out of pearl and pink fat boys, but has them in the regular and has a pretty good stock of floaters. Hope this helps.


We stopped by this morning to pick up 10 for a friend. The inventory was decent but he is definitely running out of some colors. Still a fair selection of most everything but hurry. He said the girls that do the inserts are behind and that is why he is running low.


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

i live 5 mins from johnnys he has a pretty good amount of corkys left but running out fast so if you want them give him a call i just bough 2 of every color


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

working a corky--
ok with any new bait here is what I always do-- Find the fish with your high confidence bait, remember wher they are in the water collumn. Then try the corky pefereable similar color or at least light or dark when you know you have them eating and located. One good thing to do is tie it on, drop it in front of you and watch it sink- count to your self or thorw it in the pool so you know what it looks like. Figure out the fall rate and then cast it to where tyou were getting bites on your other lure and let it fall inot that zone, give it 2- real quick jerks and let it sit (reel up the slack so you can fell the da-daoik) then when it gets bit, lift the rod like a topwater bite and your off to the races. Then once you have mastered catch fish like that-- start playing with it by working it faster and slower and bending the nose and tail till you get the "tune" you want. If you dont use it when your catching fish and have some success with it, you will nevr use it. 
I carried a bunch around in my box for years and never used them unless nothing else was working-- gues what? They caught very few fish and I wondered what all the fuss was about. Now it is a goto bait, I have fished side by side with one throwing tails and one throwing a corky, corkies catch bigger fish. 
They will also allow you to fish water effectively that other baits would be difficult to fish in. One example, middle of the day 1.5' of water over shell -- cant throw a top water most of the time in the middle of the day effectively (but try anyway) so what do you do? You chunk a corky out and give it a couple of twitches and let it set over the shell, try doing that with a tail.

My .02


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yea for Johnnie. My order is in and he had my items in stock. I think I'll like this guy.
I did talk to Paul and he is only taking walkins. FYI


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad it worked for you. They are great guys over there and they can take care of almost any fishing need you have!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Johnnie didn't have the clips. Do you recommend using a clip or what kind of knot?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Mystic34 said:


> knot?


Loop knot.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Loop knot info*

Go to net knots, show's the Rapala knot. Pretty simple


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Corky order*

I placed my order with @ Johnnies yesterday and rec'vd them today. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It looks like I am on my way to restocking my stolen tackle bag from Channelview.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Yea for Johnnie. My order is in and he had my items in stock. I think I'll like this guy.
> I did talk to Paul and he is only taking walkins. FYI


FYI... The Johnny in Johnny's Sports Ship is most likely Mike.  Great and very honest guys over there.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep, that's him. Very happy with the service and will order more next week for sure. Going for fatboys next order.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> I placed my order with @ Johnnies yesterday and rec'vd them today. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It looks like I am on my way to restocking my stolen tackle bag from Channelview.


so did you just order over the phone and they mail them to you??


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes Sir. I called, he amswered and I just gave him the numbers I wanted. Go to the Corkys website and then pull up colors. they are there with the numbers.
Mike will then go check stock and call you back with in 5 minutes.
Ordered on Fri. around 2 Pm and they were in the mail when I got home Sat. evening.
He will ask you if you want Fatboys or not, so have your order ready.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I ordered a load of Corky's from Johnny's Sunday morning and it was remarkably easy, definitely will have my business. I owe it to this post, these baits are a hard find in Corpus, and Johnny's had nice stock. Texxan 1/Ms Addicted also hooked me up with a nice assortment.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Now it is a goto bait, I have fished side by side with one throwing tails and one throwing a corky, corkies catch bigger fish.


Not always. I catch a lot of big fish with a tail. I've done it when people next to me are throwing topwaters/corkies and aren't hardly catching anything. Now, does that mean that I don't think that Corky's aren't a wonderful big fish lure? Definitely no, I love them and at times, so do the trout, but not always....

But, yes, they're are times when that's what they want and it's hard to get them to hit anything else. It's definitely not a hard and fast rule by any stretch of the imagination, though.



> They will also allow you to fish water effectively that other baits would be difficult to fish in. One example, middle of the day 1.5' of water over shell -- cant throw a top water most of the time in the middle of the day effectively (but try anyway) so what do you do? You chunk a corky out and give it a couple of twitches and let it set over the shell, try doing that with a tail.


Again, I'll have to disagree, to a degree. There are ways of fishing a tail very seductively over shallow water reefs. I've done it countless times in the same situation you described with wild success.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

man you fellas must have plenty money isnt mr brown like 2 dollars cheaper than johnys?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

He is a few dollars cheaper per bait, but unless you live in the Houston area and can happen by his place when he happens to be open, and happens to have some in, they are tough to come by.

Add up the gas/time (which could be spent fishing) to drive to Houston, which is substantial for some of us, and we are happy to pay a small markup.

I know of another place in the state that will take a CC number over the phone for them, and they have a limited supply right now at $9.00 each. 

Johnny's is going to start getting some decent phone business I suspect!  Sounds like they deserve it too.

What we really need is a 2cooler that wants to make 75 cents on each bait, with time on their hands to go by the Brown's once a week.  We could probably get standing orders going for at least 25-50 corkies a week until spring. I know if I lived near there, I would have already set something like this up. There is a guy on ebay that sells them 2 at a time for $18 plus shipping minimum. Since they are $6.50 I think at Mr. Brown's place, that is decent margin on a low investment.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

After I placed my order, I thought about doing that. I live in Katy, Fm 529 & Fry.
I was going to buy a stock and see if anyone would be interested in buying some.
I think it would be a good idea since I get off around 3:30 everyday and only work part time at Academy.
Plus, my wife would assist me on filling orders and shipping.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> What we really need is a 2cooler that wants to make 75 cents on each bait, with time on their hands to go by the Brown's once a week.  We could probably get standing orders going for at least 25-50 corkies a week until spring. I know if I lived near there, I would have already set something like this up. There is a guy on ebay that sells them 2 at a time for $18 plus shipping minimum. Since they are $6.50 I think at Mr. Brown's place, that is decent margin on a low investment.


Jeff,

My office is 5 minutes away from Mr. Browns house. If you need some, call me, and I will go by there and get some for you. They are 6.00 each. You pay shipping.

Re-selling CORKYS at a profit is Bad Kharma.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

I called Corky's a few times yesterday but no one answered the phone.

Is it ok just to stop by and pick them up or do I have to make an appointment? 

What are the store hours?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you're talking about Pauls, it's ok to stop by. 
45 S , exit Fuqua, turn right, cross beamer and the first street after beamer turn right. His house is on the corner to the left at the first intersection
Just a little FYI in case


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> If you're talking about Pauls, it's ok to stop by.
> 45 S , exit Fuqua, turn right, cross beamer and the first street after beamer turn right. His house is on the corner to the left at the first intersection
> Just a little FYI in case


Yep, I live close by, just the other side of 45 S by HWY. 3.

Like I said I called a few times but no one answered. I might stop by after work then. Does he take cash or debit/credit?


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

*B&L*

Cash & carry. For those that can, do yourself a favor and stop in to meet Mr. & Mrs. Brown. They are good people.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Poppabear,
If Paul doesn't have what you want in stock, call Johnnies and talk to Mike. He had quite a few when I ordered on Friday and got them on Sat. I was impressed.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks,

I'll stop by sometime this week after work. How much do they costs?


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure about Pauls. He gave me mine the day of my capt. meeting. But if you were to hold a gun to my head I would between 5-7 dollars.
Also, I will be putting in an order to Johnnies this week. 
I am thinking about helping 2coolers out and save on their shipping. What I will do is anyone that lives around the NorthWest and West side of Houston, I live at FM 529 & Fry rd, place an order for pick up and I will run out there and pick up the orders and bring them back. We can meet somewhere and I will deliver them to you.
There is nothing in it for me, just want to help out and save us all money.
If you are interested, PM me and I'll set up a day for me to run out there.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Since I live close by and work in Downtown i can help.

Let me know.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Aggielander and I were discussing. Just to clear things up. My line of thinking is if Paul Brown does not have what you want in stock, call Johnnies and place your order in will call and I will make a run to pick them all up.
Needless to say, I will need a few orders there to make it worth the run.
I work tonight and Thursday. I should be able to run out there on Friday after work.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just to clear things up for everyone... I just came from pauls and they are 6 dollars a piece. They were 5 early last year but he has went up a dollar in the last 8 months. He had an ok selection .. but he cant keep them on the shelves!!!! He is not selling his new topwater yet, he says he has no time to perfect it with all the people wanting the original corkies right now. While i was there he must have had 100 corkies ordered on the phone. He said he cant make um fast enough. He and his wife were working non stop while i was there.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Since this has been such a popular thread,LMAO . I was there today and there were 2 guys leaving as I walked in and one behind me, I bought #32 Corky's and the guy behind me bought #23 LOL. Just a few for the stock and some friends! 

I can tell you this he had a decent stock of most everything , but it is dwindling. If you have something ya need . Ya better do it to it! IMO.
There was also a guy coming back for some more. 

Paul is a busy dude right now..

Ps. Jeff, if I had your number you could have bought me lunch today!! lmao


Brad


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gentlemen,
I have already had a couple of 2coolers respond to me making a run to Johnnies Sport shop.
If are interested in buying some Corkys from him and place them in will call, I will make the run to pick all the orders up.
I need you to live in NorthWest or West Houston. I am planning on running out there on Friday. But I need more than a couple of orders to make it worth while.
The only reason I am electing to do this is I paid almost $10.00 to have mine shipped from Johnnies to Katy. I would like for us to save that money. The other reason is we all know Paul is getting hammered now with orders and his stock is depleteing fast. So if Paul doesn't have it, contact Mike @ Johnnies, place an order, he will check stock and call you back.
Let me know by Friday morning if you want me to pick up your order so I can make arrangements
PM me if you want me to help .


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

I stopped by on Monday before I took my son fishing.
The Browns were so friendly that I recommended them to a few other anglers.


Too bad nothing was biting in Seabrook. I was throwing everything in my tackle box but got NO bites.


----------

